# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Аня в Стране чудес

## Grogs

I came across this book quite by accident and I'm wondering if anyone else knows of it.  The book has Lewis Carroll's "Alice In Wonderland" in English, followed by a Russian translation "Аня в Стране чудес" by Владимир Набоков.  The book was published in Moscow and seems to have been published for Russians learning to speak English. 
If anyone is familiar with this book, I'm curious about what you think of the translation.  My impression from reading the first couple of pages is that the Russian translation is fairly loose, but I don't think my Russian is good enough to really judge. 
Thanks, 
Grogs

----------


## Leof

Nabokov's translation was one of the first attempts to translate Alice into Russian. It's one of the best Russian translations of this book. But Carroll's humour and numerous allusions to things which are unknown to a Russian reader as well as the constant play on words which is lost after_translation into any language would have been taken wrong if it had been translated into Russian literally. 
I am fond of both English and Russian books. 
Is the above understandable enough or my grammar made it hopeless?   *Аня в стране чудес*  *Thanks for grammar support Grogs!*

----------


## Grogs

> Nabokov's translation was one of the first attempts to translate Alice into Russian. It's one of the best Russian translations of this book. But Carroll's humour and numerous allusions to things which are unknown to a Russian reader as well as the constant play on words which is lost after _ translation into any language would have been taken wrong if it had been translated into Russian literally. 
> I am fond of both English and Russian books. 
> Is the above understandable enough or my grammar made it hopeless?   *Аня в стране чудес*

 Спасибо за ссылку, Leof.  What you wrote is quite understandable.  It reads like an essay written by a college student.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

АНЯ? What happened to Alice?   ::

----------


## Leof

The name Аня was much more common in Russia of Nabokov's time. 
Некто предположил, что одной из причин, почему Алису Набоков переименовал в Аню, было воспоминание о недавней трагической гибели императрицы Александры Фёдоровны, урождённой Алисы Гессенской, жены императора Николая ll, Аликс для домашних и Алисы - для простонародья. Перевод Набокова вышел в свет в 1923 году, через пять лет после событий в Ипатьевском доме.  
Конечно, это не могло быть единственной причиной, но как одна из причин такая версия мне кажется вполне вероятной.

----------


## Rtyom

> АНЯ? What happened to Alice?

 Who the @@@@ is Alice? (c)  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> Who the @@@@ is Alice? (c)

 Разве не _Who's the @@@@ing Alice_? =)

----------


## Rtyom

Ненаю... Мне запомнился только один вариант.  ::

----------


## Zaya

А что это за девочка и где она живёт?(с)  ::   
Если серьёзно, я точно читала «Аню», по крайней мере, отрывки из неё. Вот этот запомнился: 
— Я не знала, что такие коты постоянно ухмыляются. Впрочем, я вообще не знала, что коты могут это делать.
— Не всегда коту масленица, — ответила Герцогиня. — Моему же коту — всегда. Вот он и ухмыляется. 
Нравится, как нравится и другой перевод (один из тех, которые ближе к тексту оригинала; фамилию переводчика не помню). И мультфильм советский очень люблю. Фильмы — не то. 
Можно почитать  что-нибудь такое. Не полностью, что может быть скучно, а только примеры.

----------


## tyomitch

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Who the @@@@ is Alice? (c)    Разве не _Who's the @@@@ing Alice_? =)

 Нет, Rtyom прав. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokie_%28 ... nd_tragedy

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> The name Аня was much more common in Russia of Nabokov's time. 
> Некто предположил, что одной из причин, почему Алису Набоков переименовал в Аню, было воспоминание о недавней трагической гибели императрицы Александры Фёдоровны, урождённой Алисы Гессенской, жены императора Николая ll, Аликс для домашних и Алисы - для простонародья. Перевод Набокова вышел в свет в 1923 году, через пять лет после событий в Ипатьевском доме.  
> Конечно, это не могло быть единственной причиной, но как одна из причин такая версия мне кажется вполне вероятной.

 Гм, довольно интересно! Спасибо!

----------


## Leof

А, что там!  ::

----------

